

One of the most realistic "hacking" scenes in a movie. - qwook
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odOzMz-fOOw

======
girrese
Well, back in 2011 when I saw this scene. I went to my computer, crawled the
people pics and some other info from the whole University, made a site, used
it a bit, told nobody and let it go. For my surprise two months later someone
got to the site through Google, searching for its own name, and found it at
the top 100, from there in less than 4 days the page got 100k+ hits, a
notorious function was the possibility to send a direct message for the one
you wanted that was forwarded to email. Then the major of my campus called me
and made me sign a paper that the site would be taken off or I could lose my
degree. I did not mention my name at the site and protected whois, but they
got me from some access logs. I didn't told anyone, but some guys of Academic
Centre (students representatives), knew the news and told everyone it was me.
I got some fame, some nicknames, but I'm not billionaire, yet.

